# 잘하다



## Pavel Bond

How should I pronounce 잘하다 - tsalhada or tsarada?
Or both variants are possible?
I met both variants in textbooks and on-line translators.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Pavel Bond,
First and foremost, the closest equivalent of"ㅈ" [t͡ɕ] in English would be "j", somewhere between "j" and "ch".
[Tsal] should do it but keep in mind [ts] is unaspirated. There isn't much outflow of air.
As for the final consonant (받침) "ㄹ", it is closer (but not entirely identical) to the "l" in English which involves the tip of your tongue touching and gently pressing against  the hard palate, just behind your upper front teeth. It should be noted, however, when being slurred or spoken fast, the aforementioned tongue position is compromised for the sake of swiftness in delivery.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!


----------



## elroy

pcy0308 said:


> it is closer (but not entirely identical) to the "l" in English


I think it’s closer to “r.”

If it were just 잘 on its own, it would be closer to “l.”

잘 (“l”)
잘하다 (“r”)


----------

